# Melbourne wrestling clubs?



## mad_boxer (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi I am looking for a wrestling club in Melbourne, Australia, more specifically in the south eastern suburbs. If anyone wrestles in Melbourne or knows anybody that does, I would really appreciate any info u can give me, thanks


----------

